# Longnose Hawkfish



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with a longnose hawkfish eating their shrimps or crabs? I have had an arrow crab and a camel shrimp go missing in the past 2 days and I think the hawkfish is the culprit. Just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this also.


----------



## toonyace316 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have one but no shrimp, so no knowledge currently. I had one before that didn't even bother my cleaner shrimp, which was at least 2 inches long. What other fish do you have? Another one could be the culprit.


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a YW goby, he hangs out with the shrimps i have left so i doubt it was him. I have 2 clowns a b&w and an ocellaris but they both are about 1 1/2 inches and they dont seem to bother anybody and a firefish and a wrasse but they both hide all night long. I saw the hawkfish take a jab at one of my shrimps the other day so thats why I'm guessing it was him.


----------



## toonyace316 (Mar 19, 2010)

Must be the individual. I have had a Clown about 3" kill a shrimp, but it's probably the Hawk for you.


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

Also my ocellaris clown is dark colored like almost brown, does anybody know why, hes been like that since I got him, i just thought it would have gone away by now. Heres two pics of him, they are kinda blurry but you can see what I mean....and im not talking about the black hes supposed to be black


----------

